# I need Help Asap



## Dstpeter (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm not sure how to explain this, I wish I could take a picture, but I don't have a camera, so I will try describe it the best I can.

I recently purchased a sumo loach. I have a starter tank, just 10 gallon, with a filter and all that. Well, for the first few days of having it (along with some tetras and a red tail shark) he/she didn't really move around much. Today he/she has been more active than I have ever seen it. I usually ate more than my other fish, so I thought maybe I was just over feeding it.

Tonight I noticed a weird looking thing on the side of my tank. It's pinkish with an air bubble kind of thing, and a net looking piece trailing the side. Honestly, it looks like a loogey. What is this? I know some fish may come with eggs, but with my limited knowledge of fish, I don't want to take it out if it is eggs, or leave it there if it is something harmful. It seems to be glued to the side of the tank, at the top of the water line, and he/she keeps nipping at it from time to time. I need some guidance. I have no idea what to do. Thanks, and I'm sorry this post is so long.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Do you have snails? Goo at the water line sounds most like snail eggs. Nipping at it sounds like snacking.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Sounds like a snail clutch to me.


----------



## Dstpeter (Dec 3, 2009)

Curious. How would snails get into my tank?


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

from plants , isnt that tank a little small for the shark?


----------



## Dstpeter (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm not sure about the shark. I went to a place called fish doctors and asked a ton of questions. I'm extremely new at this, so I wanted to know everything I could. I didn't even pick my fish, I asked what were some good starter fish, that I could enjoy and easily take care of. That is what they set me up with. 

About the snails, there is no way it came from plants considering I don't have any real plants in there. Could one of the fish possibly be carrying snail eggs? I have no idea. 

I fear that the people at the Store have screwed me royally out of money. I feel like the filter I have is way too powerful for my small 10 gallon tank. I just walked in and had to remove one of my tetra's from the filter screen. I also feel like this Loach is way too big for such a small tank. It wasn't until after I read a little about the Sumo Loach that I realized that I had the wrong set up. 

I'm frustrated and a bit angry. I've been doing as much research as I can, but it seems a little confusing at times as most people have tanks much bigger than my own. Any help would be an absolute blessing.

If anyone has MSN or AIM and wouldn't mind speaking with me and answering any noobish questions haha, mail me.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

AIM - bmlbytes
You can also just use the chat at the top of the web page, and someone will eventually join you there.

Also I agree with betta0fish, your 10 gallon is too small. Return the fish if possible and get ones that would actually fit a 10 gallon. You have to remember that the people at the pet store are not there to help you with your fish, they are there to make money. Therefore, they will sell you anything that they think will out live their warrenty. Try to do your own research before buying fish.

If you get a proper stocking, and you start your tank up correctly, then keeping fish will be fairly easy.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Yes the snails can come in on fish. I had snails come in on my candystriped pleco. 

Give the fish back. Personally I would bring them back in with you. If they say you can't return them, just leave them on the counter. I had them try to refuse fish at Petsmart but when I had brought them with me with a receipt they chilled right out. anyplace worth spit will take it back. If you have any doubts at all bring in information about the fish showing that they will get too big for your tank. Things like that. 

Good fish for a 10 gallon are some of the tetras, rasborras, some smaller barbs. I have a single Beta and an L15 (Candystriped pleco) in my 10 gallon with 2 plants. I like the tank a lot even though there isn't much in it.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Other fish that would work OK would be guppies or danios. You can get some african dwarf frogs, snails, shrimp, etc.


----------



## adrianng1996 (Nov 23, 2009)

maybe they are pond snails...and maybe they appeared due to overfeeding


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

snails do not appear because of overfeeding...sheesh....
there are a couple of possibilities....some already mentioned..along with the possibility that there were snails in the shop tank and got into the net when being caught for you...

i would return the fish to the store and demand my money back...if they refuse ; get a bunch of your friends and go to city hall and get a permit to picket...make signs and go march up and down in front of the store..."do not do business here."....."unethical sales tactics"..............stuff like that...do some homework and get things straight...you may well get the local newspaper out there....or even a TV station..


----------



## adrianng1996 (Nov 23, 2009)

what does returning the fish have anything to having the snail in the tank =.=


----------

